# Ignition Coil HELP!!



## jmaynard7 (May 13, 2009)

Ok, So I replaced the ignition coil for my 2000 Audi A6 2.8l Quattro Avant because of random misfires, mainly on cylinder #2. Car runs like crap and is consuming a bunch of gas. (obviously) I first checked the wires and replaced the plugs.

So I replaced the coil, and tested resistance on all the wires per Bently. They all were well within range. I also replaced the plugs, even though they were less than a year old. 

Now I am still having the same misfire on #2. I checked the plug to the coil to make sure it wasnt broken like some have suggested. It looks fine. 

What am I missing?? When I VAG my car the only errors that pop up are the misfire cylinder #2.

Any help would be appreciated! I need to drive this as my daily as my '94 Passat is currently undergoing a rebuild and is not drivable. PLEASE HELP!!

TIA


----------



## srfsteve (Jun 19, 2011)

*WHAT ABOUT THE CYLINDER # 2 CAM LOBE wear?*

:bangheadYu may need to replace cam shaft. Apparently #2 cylinder is prone to severe cam wear on these models unless they have been replaced with the upgraded cam shaft.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Have you done a compression test?


----------

